# The 2007 Draft Thread



## Laker Freak

56 days until the draft!


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

The Lakers will have picks

19
40
48


----------



## Cris

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Dont waste a minute there do we...


----------



## The One

*The Official Lakers Off-Season Thread*

I was going to start this yesterday but I thought it was best to wait until after this game just incase the Lakers surprise me. They didn't so....better late then never.

Kobe's pissed, Phil's pissed, Jerry Buss is pissed, Mitch is pissed (because Buss told Mitch to be pissed) Smush, who was also pissed, is gone, Mckie is gone, Grant's contract is gone; Mihm is a free agent, Walton is a free agent, Williams is a free agent. Who's staying; who's going; who's being traded....

It's the Off-Season BABY!!!! AHHH!!!:yay: 

(let the KG trade scenarios being)


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

have they even had the lottery yet? No that it matters for us.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Stickied to keep all Lakers Draft / Off-Season related stories here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*2007 Draft Thread*

Personally, I'd like to see the front office grow a set and use our first rounder(19th) in a trade. The Lakers have enough young players. On the other hand, we flat out need talent. That's why I suggest that if the pick is kept, don't draft by need. Just get quality basketball players. Acie Law comes to mind. Brandon Rush. This draft is deep and rotation players like Rodney Stuckey can be picked up in the second round(40th,48th). The draft will be here before we know it, so let's see some ideas. Anyone open to trading up in the first round?

History of the 19th Pick
2006 - Quincy Douby
2005 - Hakim Warrick
2004 - Dorell Wright
2003 - Aleksandar Pavlovic
2002 - Ryan Humphrey
2001 - Zach Randolph
2000 - Jamaal Magloire
1999 - Quincy Lewis
1998 - Pat Garrity
1997 - Scot Pollard
1996 - Walter McCarty
1995 - Randolph Childress
1994 - Tony Dumas
1993 - Acie Earl
1992 - Don MacLean
1991 - LaBradford Smith
1990 - Dee Brown
1989 - Kenny Payne
1988 - Rod Strickland
1987 - Ken Norman
1986 - Billy Thompson
1985 - Steve Harris
1984 - Bernard Thompson
1983 - John Paxson
1982 - Rob Williams
1981 - Mike McGee
1980 - John Duren
1979 - Wiley Peck
1978 - Marty Byrnes
1977 - Rich Laurel


----------



## Cap

*Re: 2007 Draft Thread*

Yuck. Paxson maybe? Warrick I guess?


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: 2007 Draft Thread*

trade Bynum, first pick and brown for Oden. Thoughts?


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: 2007 Draft Thread*



onelakerfan said:


> trade Bynum, first pick and brown for Oden. Thoughts?


The only one who can get us Oden in this team is Kobe


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

1st round, Lakers should pick Alando Tucker from Wisconsin.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



Wilmatic2 said:


> 1st round, Lakers should pick Alando Tucker from Wisconsin.


I'd love that pic myself. Would he be available though?

I think Tucker could help contribute right away, and has good basketball IQ.


----------



## Basel

*With the 19th pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select...*

With the 19th pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select...

Who is it going to be? Discuss.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: With the 19th pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select...*

Dream situation: trade up to obtain Corey Brewer. Use him as a shut down perimeter defender. Rotate Kobe, Lamar bringing the ball up the court.

Realistically, I actually like McRoberts or Splitter. I do not see any standout defensive pgs.

How do we trade up to get Brewer? I don't know, Mitch certainly won't figure it out.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: With the 19th pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select...*

Who cares...none of these guys will be able to help out kobe this year.


----------



## Kobester888

*Re: With the 19th pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select...*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Who cares...none of these guys will be able to help out kobe this year.


:stupid:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Damn!! just read that Brandon Rush pulled out of the draft.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



CubanLaker said:


> Damn!! just read that Brandon Rush pulled out of the draft.


Great...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

I like Marcus Williams or McRoberts in the 1st round.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

You guys think we'd have any chance whatsoever at getting Acie Law?


----------



## DANNY

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



Basel57 said:


> You guys think we'd have any chance whatsoever at getting Acie Law?


i believe we do unless portland pulls out a trade to acquire conley before the hawks get him at 11, then no.


----------



## Vermillion

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

If Law or Crittenton drops to the Lakers at the 19th, they MUST take him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

What about Thaddeus Young? You guys think he will drop to us?


----------



## Vermillion

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



CubanLaker said:


> What about Thaddeus Young? You guys think he will drop to us?


About a 10% chance (probably not).


----------



## DANNY

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Crittenton looks intriguing. Hope we keep our pick and draft this stud.


----------



## cmd34

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Here's my draft sleeper...

Petteri Koponen G 6-5 Finland

Scouts compare him to Kirk Hinrich. He recently played in an International vs US high school game and tore up our top guards.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

wow this thread is dry... must be all the trade rumors swirling with Jo and Kobe

anyways, any care to throw out some names for our 2nd round picks?

I really like Nick Fazekas. I think he'll have a similiar career to pat garrity. (garrity aint so bad eh?)
a big sleeper is sean williams. alot of the draft board predict as high as #17 but he might fall out of the first round due to character issue. He'll definitely help out our interior D.
O also we might be able to pick up Glen "Big Baby" Davis with our second 2nd round pick. Think he's a real sleeper.


----------



## cmd34

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

I just have no faith in Kupchak's ability to draft talent. The draft is fun but at the same time, I watch it knowing the Lakers are at a huge disadvantage. 

I would love to see us add Fazekas and Glenn Davis in the 2nd round. I think 1 of them may sneak into the 1st round though.


----------



## Theonee

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Lakers are going to draft Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen and Hugh Hafner.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



cmd34 said:


> I just have no faith in Kupchak's ability to draft talent. The draft is fun but at the same time, I watch it knowing the Lakers are at a huge disadvantage.
> 
> I would love to see us add Fazekas and Glenn Davis in the 2nd round. I think 1 of them may sneak into the 1st round though.



I disagree. I think the one thing Mitch does alright is find talent deep in the draft. The Lakers havnt had a high draft pick for a long time, and when we did, Jim Buss chose Bynum. It wasnt Mitch's decision.

But over the last few years, he has done a pretty good job. Farmar was a good pick last year, and Luke was a great pick in the 2nd round, even if it was the first in the 2nd.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Big Baby!


----------



## cmd34

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

The Spurs draft lower and make the most out of it. Farmar fell to us because it was a depp point guard draft. His second round picks have been horrible outside of Turiaf. Add in that they did no research on Turiaf's medical issues and we'd have to consider that pick luck not skill.

I think one of the main issues in this Kobe vs The Lakers debacle is that Kobe has no faith in Mitch and wants him out. I don't think we improve as a team until we get a solid GM.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



cmd34 said:


> The Spurs draft lower and make the most out of it. Farmar fell to us because it was a depp point guard draft.


there are 29 teams that don't draft as well as the spurs. the only player mitch has drafted that has been a complete failure is Sasha. he's not a great scout by any means, but he's competent.



cmd34 said:


> His second round picks have been horrible outside of Turiaf


Luke?


----------



## cmd34

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Okay let's just assume that:
1) Kobe is not traded
2) we are keeping our draft picks

Who do you want with our 3 picks. As always, try to be realistic.

My picks...

1) Tiago Splitter F/C Brazil
2a) Petteri Koponen G Finland
2b) Glenn Davis F LSU

Normally, I'm not a big Euro/International guy, I just really like Splitter and Koponen. If I was GM, I'd probably try to acquire the 30th pick from Philadelphia and take Koponen there.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

I don't know who we are gonna draft but the Lakers should trade some of their picks one way or another. The Lakers don't need three rookies next year. Get Carlos Arroyo from Orlando for the 19th pick, Orlando wants to trade to the first round. Then trade our other two second round picks and...Sasha...for another first round pick.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

If kobe leaves, and we go into full rebuilding, then we should pray for Crittenton or Thad young. however, If we would like some help right away, I would go with Derrick Byars (my top choice) or Josh McRoberts. 

Gabe Pruitt is an interesting prospect too. I watched him a lot in the pac-10 this year. He is extremely fast, especially for his size. he's also a pretty good scorer both in the lane and from the perimeter. He'd be kind of a reach at #19, but with these new rules, it wouldn't hurt to have a guard that can penitrate at will, and actually finish. Gotta snatch him up if he falls all the way to #40. 

I'd also like to see us take a chance on Dominic McGuire. Worst case senario, he's going to be an very good swing defender with that length and athletism. he's also got some decent ball skills for a foward. and in the second round, what do we got to loose?

A couple other prospects likely to be available in the second round are Reshawn Terry and Bobby Brown. I think they're both D-leaguers next year, but could have decent NBA careers later on.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Anybody with a quick 1st step that can finish is the next Dwayne Wade with the way the rules are set up now. Im really high on Crittenton. I think he'll be the steal of the draft.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



DaRizzle said:


> I don't know who we are gonna draft but the Lakers should trade some of their picks one way or another. The Lakers don't need three rookies next year. Get Carlos Arroyo from Orlando for the 19th pick, Orlando wants to trade to the first round. Then trade our other two second round picks and...Sasha...for another first round pick.


This is a fairly deep draft, I don't think it's as deep as many experts think it is, nonetheless I agree that they should be looking to deal at least two of these picks in a trade to either move up the board into the top 10, or in a deal for an established starter in this league. This team, with or without Kobe will have little use for a trio of rookies, two of which will likely end up buried in the D-League for the next two years anyway. Besides, with the exception of Turiaf when was the last time the Lakers drafted a player in the second round that has made any sort of impact on the franchise? Mitch cannot be trusted with three draft picks, so trading either two or all three of them for a premier pick or a player would make me feel a lot more comfortable with the situation.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



CubanLaker said:


> Anybody with a quick 1st step that can finish is the next Dwayne Wade with the way the rules are set up now. Im really high on Crittenton. I think he'll be the steal of the draft.


not likely. I've seen him play on a number of occasions, and I think he has a long way to go before he can contibute, as evidence by his performance in the NCAA tourney. Crittenton definately worth the 19th pick, but he's anything but a sure bet. I think he's being really overhyped on the draft sites, and, unfortunetely, these are most people's only source of evaluations on a player.

And this isn't the NFL draft people. Second round picks aren't really that valuable outside of the top 10, and nobody is really looking to stack up rookies in exchange for veterans or top picks. 40+48 won't get you a first rounder, nor will it move you up the board much more than a couple of slots.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

Anyone know where i can listen to streaming audio of the NBA Draft?


----------



## cmd34

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



Ghiman said:


> Anyone know where i can listen to streaming audio of the NBA Draft?



Try ESPN radio. If it's not on the Los Angeles channel it lets you change to other cities..New York, Dallas, etc...


----------



## DaRizzle

*Live Draft opinions...*

Just opening up this thread for anybody who want to throw in their two cents while the draft is going on. Look forward to opinions and suggestions...GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

What time is the draft?


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Say No To Jo For Ab And Lo!!! So Not Worth It!!!


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

4pm Espn


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Is that available on Espn.com?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

It's actually at 4:30 PM Pacific Time.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



L.A Guy said:


> Is that available on Espn.com?


I dont know about a live video feed but Im sure they will update what is going on often....Or im sure this thread will say whats going on.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Jim Gray, covering the lakers as always said there are no trades on the table and has been a very slow day.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Screw Jim Gray...Timberwolves, please tell us what you want ( including Dr. Buss girlfriends) and we will give it to you for KG. Minus Kobe, nothing is off-limits. Whatever it takes.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

the bobcats are helping get KG to phx now...


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

The Lakers not only need KG to get to an elite level, but also so PHX doesnt get him and the Lakers are buried for a long time. BTW Rumor trade: Ray Allen to Celtics for #5 pick and scrubs


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Just said Golden State is going for KG...Jesus!!! All the teams that want him are in our division!!! This could get ugly real quick.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Oden goes number 1.

I'm shocked.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

ray allen to celtics for #5 Dalmonte West, Wally S. its official


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Damnit! GS too?? WTF!!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I didn't see that Allen trade coming at all...


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Al Horford #3


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Basel57 said:


> I didn't see that Allen trade coming at all...


Definite shocker, I agree. They really did a good job of keeping in under the radar. It's a risky move for Boston, but putting Allen with Pierce and Jefferson will make for a nice trio in the eastern conference. Rondo will step in for West and the Celts are looking much improved.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Cupcake is on the radio live right now on am570.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I believe Horford will be a mediocre NBA player. Too high for a 12 pt, 8 reb guy in my opinion.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Just asked him about Papa...said they have made no decisions and will not make any until july 1st. Papa joining the lakers is just rumors right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Is there a link on the net to listen to the draft? If so someone please tell me.. thanks


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Mike Conley #4


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

connley just went #4, sorry just realized you aleady posted it.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Wow, Boston just traded #5 to seattle for ray allen!


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Conley is very small. Good character guy for sure, but a big risk by Memphis at #4 IMO.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I guess it's YI time!


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Brian34Cook said:


> Is there a link on the net to listen to the draft? If so someone please tell me.. thanks


http://sports-ak.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draftCast/index


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Thanks L.A. thats better than nothin


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

No prob


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Showtime87 said:


> Conley is very small. Good character guy for sure, but a big risk by Memphis at #4 IMO.


He impressed the hell out of me in March Madness. He seemed to have great skill and a good head on his shoulders. I don't follow college basktball to the degree I follow the NBA and didn't even know who he was until I saw him play. I knew he was the real deal the first time I saw him...i think, maybe, possibly


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Milwake- Yi Jianlian


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Minnesota picks Corey Brewer


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Corey Brewer #7, good pick for MIN.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Noah is gonna be a bust...He is in for a rude suprise


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



DaRizzle said:


> He impressed the hell out of me in March Madness. He seemed to have great skill and a good head on his shoulders. I don't follow college basktball to the degree I follow the NBA and didn't even know who he was until I saw him play. I knew he was the real deal the first time I saw him...i think, maybe, possibly


I agree with you, he definitely does have the skill and intelligence necessary to excel. I hope he does too, I really like the guy.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



DaRizzle said:


> Noah is gonna be a bust...He is in for a rude suprise


I get the same feeling about him, I wouldn't want to touch him inside the top 10.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

He reminds me of Varajou(sp?) the cavs forward/center.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

If Jordan drafts Noah it will seal the deal


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Bobcats select Brandan Wright pf North Carolina


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Brandon Wright. Another UNC homeboy staying home. Smart pick.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Chicago Bulls select: Joakim Noah pf Florida


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Sweet, now they got 2 (sorta) big men who can't score


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Sacramento Kings select: Spencer Hawes, c Washington


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

By the way if anybody is getting annoyed of my posts of the draft, it will end once the lakers pick. I just want to fill you guys in on who already go picked before the Lakers get to pick.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Im gonna be sick if we draft McRoberts out of Duke...3-4 year career tops (I saw him as our pick in the yahoo mock draft)


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Hawes to Sacramento...apparently he loves George Bush?!?! That's all I need to know about him...


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



DaRizzle said:


> Im gonna be sick if we draft McRoberts out of Duke...3-4 year career tops (I saw him as our pick in the yahoo mock draft)


No way McRoberts is drafted that highly, yahoo is always wrong. Don't worry.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Law goes 11, no surprise.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Atlanta selects: Acie Law (PG) Texas A&M


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Showtime87 said:


> Hawes to Sacramento...apparently he loves George Bush?!?! That's all I need to know about him...


He might be the only person in WA to like him. If Bush started following the letter of the law then he would have to send himself to jail for life


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Philadelphia selects: Thaddeus Young (SF) Georgia Tech


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

New Orleans select: Julian Wright (SF) Kansas


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Clipper time HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

interesting to see who they will pick


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Clippers select: Al Thornton (SF) Florida State


----------



## Dominate24/7

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Hmm, still a few good shooting guards available.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Nick Young?

Javaris Crittenton?

Rodney Stuckey?

Think we'll get either one of them?


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Basel57 said:


> Nick Young?
> 
> Javaris Crittenton?
> 
> Rodney Stuckey?
> 
> Think we'll get either one of them?


I was just about to say Nick Young. It was rumored that Clippers were going to pick the L.A native but had different ideas. I hope he is still available for us.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Well...Rodney Stuckey just got drafted to the Pistons.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Detroit selects: Rodney Stuckey (SG) Eastern Wash.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Washington selects: Nick Young (SG) USC, damn it!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Dammit. Young goes to the Wizards. I can only hope we can get Crittenton, then.


----------



## Dominate24/7

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Javaris?


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

please take derrick byars


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Dominate24/7 said:


> Javaris?


So long as Golden State doesn't take him...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

GS doesnt need a sg.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Here comes Garnett!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

New Jersey selects: Sean Williams (C) Boston College


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Lakers on the clock...


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Golden State selects: Marco Belinelli (SG) Italy


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



CubanLaker said:


> Here comes Garnett!!!!:biggrin:


I wish.


----------



## Dominate24/7

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Fire Jim!!!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

With the 19th pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select Javaris Crittenton from Georgia Tech!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Crittenton


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Lakers select: Javaris Crittenton (PG) Georgia Tech


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Nice pick Lakers.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Not bad, best selection available.


----------



## Dominate24/7

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I like it.


----------



## Dominate24/7

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Gasol in the 2nd round?


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I hope we keep him, not trade him.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Code:







Dominate24/7 said:


> Gasol in the 2nd round?


That would awesome.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Dominate24/7 said:


> Gasol in the 2nd round?


o YES!


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I like Javaris. Lets see what they do with their two second round picks. This is where dreams are made.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I'm indifferent about this pick. I think Critenton will take a while before he really contributes. He's a very "sexy" pick with his size/strength/athletisism, I just hope he keeps working to take full advantage.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Wilmatic2 said:


> I like Javaris. Lets see what they do with their two second round picks. This is where dreams are made.


crossing my fingers mitch will pull a steal in this draft with the 2nd rounder

hope we get another turiaf or walton


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

I can't imagine that Kobe would be thrilled with a freshman point guard.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Silk D said:


> I'm indifferent about this pick. I think Critenton will take a while before he really contributes. He's a very "sexy" pick with his size/strength/athletisism, I just hope he keeps working to take full advantage.


you know what makes this pick sexier? 

Might mean that kobes gonna get traded


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Like A Breath said:


> I can't imagine that Kobe would be thrilled with a freshman point guard.


i was thinking the same

SHIP HIS *** OUT


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

24/7 dominated already mentioned gasol as a potential 2nd round pick, i like it very much

who do you think will be avaliable in the 2nd round?

I hope jared dudley becomes avaliable


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Jim Gray interviewing Mitch Kupchak.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Kobe isn't going to be happy if he knows Crittendon really doesn't know how to run the point.Physically he's got awesome tools,but when the scouts talk about him they say stuff like"_He dribbles around a lot without ever getting anywhere_"
I guess that LA isn't really running the triangle lately,but I have a hard time seeing Crittendon in the triangle.He struggled mightily with the very conventional sets Ga Tech ran.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Genius Mitch.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

wow is it just me or is every team making good choices with their draft selection?

talk about a deep draft!


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

i'm having second thoughts... maybe we should of went for jason smith?

i guess we can pick up farzeka in the 2nd round... they're both similar players anyways


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Diable said:


> Kobe isn't going to be happy if he knows Crittendon really doesn't know how to run the point.Physically he's got awesome tools,but when the scouts talk about him they say stuff like"_He dribbles around a lot without ever getting anywhere_"
> I guess that LA isn't really running the triangle lately,but I have a hard time seeing Crittendon in the triangle.He struggled mightily with the very conventional sets Ga Tech ran.


You make a good point, but, then again he is a freshmen so he will definitely do nothing but improve. I have a feeling though he might ultimately be traded.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

here's what Mr. Ford had to say about our draft pick.



> Crittenton is a good fit in L.A. He's a big, physical point guard who can shoot the ball. Phil Jackson likes players like Crittenton. The problem is that he's a few years away from being a major contributor. I'm sure Kobe is thrilled.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Here's Mejia from Sportsline.com



> Mejia's take: The Lakers came up from Kobe-gate to grab a steal in the versatile 6-foot-6 Georgia Tech guard. Phil Jackson got a lot out of Jordan Farmar as a rookie, and will no doubt make use of a coveted big guard who can be an asset in the triangle offense if he proves to be a quick study.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Javaris Crittenton, G: L.A. selects Javaris Crittenton, another Georgia Tech freshman. He has size and speed and is a good choice for the Lakers. But I can't imagine Kobe Bryant sitting at home saying, "yep, that'll do it." He's probably roaming Orange County parking lots looking for someone to videotape his next rant. Dick Vitale is screaming about Kobe right now, arguing with Stephen A. and saying they need to have dinner sometime. God help the waiter. - 9:28 pm EDT

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft?analysis=1


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Don't know if this is good news or bad news for us but the knicks apparently acquired zach randolph for francis and frye


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

FINALLY a pick that deserves a F

Philly drafts Daeque cook with the 21st pick


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

awww... disappointing

jared dudley taken 22nd by the bobcats


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



dannyM said:


> FINALLY a pick that deserves a F
> 
> Philly drafts Daeque cook with the 21st pick


That pick got traded to Miami for Jason Smith.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Basel57 said:


> That pick got traded to Miami for Jason Smith.


I still think it's a bad pick. Cook doesn't deserve to be in the 1st round IMO.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

NY Knicks pick Wilson Chandler...

no surprise here, i guess we'll have to trust isiah on this one...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

DAMN!! Blazers picking up Fernandez too!!! They made out like bandits today!!


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

i wouldnt be surprised if either tiago splitter or rudy fernandez drops in the 2nd round

both have enormous buyouts, its gonna scare majority of the teams out there


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



CubanLaker said:


> Anybody with a quick 1st step that can finish is the next Dwayne Wade with the way the rules are set up now. Im really high on Crittenton. I think he'll be the steal of the draft.


I called it!!!!!! Can i get some rep?!!


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

**** i'm wrong, maybe splitter might drop down


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



dannyM said:


> Crittenton looks intriguing. Hope we keep our pick and draft this stud.


Damn you DannyM!!! You called it before me!:azdaja:


----------



## DANNY

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



CubanLaker said:


> I called it!!!!!! Can i get some rep?!!


you get a standing O :yay: 



and some rep


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*



dannyM said:


> you get a standing O :yay:
> 
> 
> 
> and some rep


thanks you my friend! and i will rep you of course!


----------



## Dominate24/7

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



dannyM said:


> Don't know if this is good news or bad news for us but the knicks apparently acquired zach randolph for francis and frye



I don't know what to think either. The Knicks get another post presence, but Zach's party life just got a bit more interesting. 

If you're Portland, you have to ask if Steve Francis has any more left. Aren't Aldridge and Frye almost the same guy?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

haha comparing him to Wade who is finals MVP heck lets compare Daequan Cook to Kobe both are 6'6 and can shot from anywhere.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

byars won't fall to us. McRoberts might. Rewshawn Terry and Marcus Williams might be other decent picks


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The 2007 Lakers Draft Thread*

"Tremendous combination of size, athleticism and playmaking ability ... Quick first step ... Excellent vision and passing skills ... His size allows him to see over defenders and make passes that the average 6-2 PG could not ... Shows great heart, very competitive. Wont back down from a challenge ... Very quick, an elite level athlete ... Loves to dunk on players ... Excellent body strength ... Rhythm shooter, with good slashing and scoring ability ... His huge hands give him excellent control of the ball ... Very unselfish player ... Excellent foot speed, overall quickness and effort makes him a tough defensive player ... Works hard to improve his game, very coachable ... Has a great attitude, confident but not cocky ..."

Hmmm sounds a lot like Dwayne Wade doesnt it?


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*



Silk D said:


> byars won't fall to us. McRoberts might. Rewshawn Terry and Marcus Williams might be other decent picks


If McRoberts falls to us, that will be a huge steal.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Live Draft opinions...*

Hopefully McRoberts falls to us. We just need Golden State, Portland, Philadelphia, and Miami to not choose him.


----------



## Basel

Come on Portland...don't pick McRoberts!


----------



## Basel

I want McRoberts, and then Gasol.


----------



## Silk D

I'm hoping for byars. :gopray:


----------



## Basel

Byars, and then Gasol?


----------



## Silk D

com'on. two more teams...


----------



## Silk D

YES!!! com'on Miami. you need a PG. take green or bobhy brown!


----------



## Basel

Let's see what happens here.


----------



## Silk D

this is the most bonehead pick to make. He's a first round talent, the best player on the board, and will help us right away. dammit mitch if you don't take him, I'm gonna....I better not say


----------



## Basel

Lakers select Sun Yue...WHO?!


----------



## Dominate24/7

What was that?!

It feels like Von Wafer all over again. What happened to Gasol?


----------



## Basel

I can't believe we just signed Sun Yue! Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## Drk Element

Byars was on the board, and we selected someguy that probably was going to be undrafted???????


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

..........:whofarted


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hah thats the Lakers for ya.. LOL


----------



## Silk D

son of a *****. dammit, I can't believe we screwed this up.


----------



## Basel

Obviously, Lakers aren't planning on signing this guy. Way to waste a draft pick, *******s.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Sun Yue

NBA Comparison: Boris Diaw

Strengths: Unusual height for his position, terrific athlete, excellent jumper and quickness ... With 6-9 height, he has the ability to play the point guard position ... Decent ball handling skills, talented passer, outstanding court vision, good at finding open teammates ... Very unselfish with pass first mentality, great fast break player and play-maker, accurate bounce passer ... Penetrates well with a good ability to attack the hoop, quick first step ... Takes advantage of being left handed catching opponents off guard ... Likes to dunk, can do windmill/360 dunks easily ... Can shoot anywhere inside the NBA 3-point line ... Nice shooting stroke, soft touch, high release points on his shot ... Can guard positions from 1 to 4 , taking advantage of his height and length to pressure his opponents to adjust their shooting rhythm ... Great lateral speed on defense ; good reflexes as well as leaping ability make him a good shot blocker ... He performs as a help defender and even a rebounder under the basket for his team. 2.5 blks,1.9 stls and 7 rebs per game, the numbers reflect his defensive contribution ... His versatility gives him a chance to get Quadruple-double statistics in games, granted it's the ABA.... Shows a great passion to win other than his stats ... In addition, his age is not in question.

Weaknesses: Physically weak like most young Chinese players ...His ball handling and ball protection need improvement for the NBA level ... As the main distributer (a team high 6.7 assists per game) , he usually saw the most pressure from their opponents, getting doubled sometimes. 4 Turnovers per game indicates that he should better learn to deal with tough defense ... He relies on his left hand too much , though he is making progress on his right handed ball handling skills ... To be a NBA player, his shooting skills still need work, less stability from downtown (39% FG, 25% 3pt FG ) Raw 1 on 1 skills ... Underdeveloped post skills, with his size learning to post up smaller wing players would be a big advantage for him ... Some concern about his ability to guard fast NBA guards ...

Notes: Selected by Chinese national team coach Jonas when he was only 19 yrs old ... Honored All Star player of ABA league in his first year contacting American style basketball ... Has showed progress in adapting to American culture and his language skills with a year in the ABA ...

Allen Jiang 5.5.06


----------



## Dominate24/7

Bye bye Byars, Gasol, etc.


----------



## Silk D

portland takes him and undoubtably has the best draft day two years in a row.


----------



## Drk Element

Dominate24/7 said:


> Bye bye Byars, Gasol, etc.


Freakin Byars was on the board, and we pick a scrub!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## nguyen_milan

lol


----------



## Basel

Byars to the Sixers now in a trade.


----------



## Silk D

check that, 76ers get him. dammit, we seriously missed out. I loved this kid all year, can't believe we didn't take him with the 40th pick


----------



## nguyen_milan

I cant laugh hard enough:lol: :lol:


----------



## Brian34Cook

I wonder if the Lakers are finally giving in and seeing the light (Sun) and gonna trade Kobe? lol


----------



## nguyen_milan

With the 48th pick, the Lakers selects THE MAGIC WAND


----------



## Silk D

Rewshawn Terry, Nichols from Syracuse, and Dominic McGuire would all be good selections at the 49th slot. course if they're there, we'll probably pass on them.


----------



## Dominate24/7

This draft is becoming more and more depressing.


----------



## nguyen_milan

No wonder Buss went to China


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

and then Mitch can proceed to shove his "magic wand" up his ***!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

CubanLaker said:


> and then Mitch can proceed to shove his "magic wand" up his ***!!!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Hey the bright side is maybe we gonna have another All Stars next season:lol:


----------



## Basel

At least we got Crittenton.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s1pvpnuZ_Vk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s1pvpnuZ_Vk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Silk D

Basel57 said:


> At least we got Crittenton.


I really curious why you guys are so high on him. Have any of you seen him play?


----------



## Basel

McGuire or Gasol is my guess at to who we pick.


----------



## Basel

Silk D said:


> I really curious why you guys are so high on him. Have any of you seen him play?


Only because we needed a point guard, and he was the best available. We didn't screw that one up. And I'm not completely sold on Jordan Farmar.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Basel57 said:


> Only because we needed a point guard, and he was the best available. We didn't screw that one up. And I'm not completely sold on Jordan Farmar.


Yeah, I think that is a solid pick. But not the 40th:azdaja:


----------



## Dominate24/7

Basel57 said:


> Only because we needed a point guard, and he was the best available. We didn't screw that one up. And I'm not completely sold on Jordan Farmar.


exactly. not sure if he's ever going to be a quality starter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I say we take Gasol. maybe he can talk his brother into getting himself traded to us!!


----------



## Silk D

dam, wiz take McGuire. I'm stumped. I'd probably take Nichols, at least he can knock down shots.


----------



## Basel

McGuire went to the Wizards. I can see us choosing Gasol here. But I doubt we will.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Now get Gasol, we have nothing to lose


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Gasol it is


----------



## Basel

Okay, so we did take Gasol. What are the pros and cons of this guy, anyway? Anywhere near as good as Pau?


----------



## nguyen_milan

yeah, I'll take it.


----------



## Drk Element

Yeah boy, Gasol was a pretty good pick.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Strengths: Gasol uses his massive size very well, both in terms of establishing position in the post and rebounding the ball. He has surprising ballhandling and passing skills for a player of his stature. Gasol’s shooting range extends out to the European 3-point line. He has a high basketball IQ, which allows him to stay out of foul trouble and play solid defense. Gasol is a very aggressive player, always initiating contact and taking the ball right to the rim.

Weaknesses: Gasol is a very poor leaper who has even worse conditioning. Weight has been an issue with him throughout his career. His lack of athleticism limits him as a shot blocker, and he really struggles guarding players who prefer to play facing the basket. In the post, Gasol is very right-hand dominant, making him a little predictable.

Outlook: Gasol is automatically eligible for the draft and is a borderline first-round pick. As long as he is able to keep his weight under control, he should have a long career in the NBA because of his ability to score and rebound.


----------



## Silk D

he's a stiff. doubt he ever makes it the NBA. not a bad pick, though.


----------



## Drk Element

Final Draft Grade
19. PG Jarvaris Crittenton
40. SG Sun Yue
48. F/C Marc Gasol
Grade: B-


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/maT6goJvbKs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/maT6goJvbKs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dominate24/7

I'll take it also.

POSITIVES: Gasol is a very smart player who always plays for his team first, without ego. He works the boards hard and isn't afraid to get physical. He uses what he has, and that is strength and size. Gasol shocked some international basketball scouts when he showed an offensive touch at the World Championships in Japan, where he was a key bench player for the gold-medal-winning Spanish team. When he was sent on loan from Winterthur F.C. Barcelona to Akasvayu Girona for the 2006-07 season, he flourished, and showed even more offensive ability. Gasol can score in close with hooks and short jumpers.

SHORTCOMINGS: Gasol is not the world's greatest athlete. He is not a great leaper, but at 7-1, he doesn't have to be in order to create a presence in the lane. Until this past season, Gasol was chained to the bench in Barcelona and never got a chance to expand his game or demonstrate his ability. If he comes to the NBA, he'll need to learn the NBA style, although he did play two seasons of high school basketball in the United States. Gasol is not close to brother Pau in talent, but he is a solid center prospect.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=tx2224378cap&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Maybe Kareem can go to work on Marc as well as Bynum.


----------



## Maddocks

CubanLaker said:


> Maybe Kareem can go to work on Marc as well as Bynum.


im sure marc is more willing to learn then bynum.


----------



## Dominate24/7

Maddocks said:


> im sure marc is more willing to learn then bynum.


Kareem has nothing but praise for Bynum.


----------



## LeroyJames

Sun Yue looks good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1pvpnuZ_Vk


----------



## DANNY

Sun Yues a potential bust (guess i can't say bust he's a 2nd rounder after all)

SHIP HIS *** OUT


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

All I know is, Thank God for the NBDL if Marc Gasol and Sun Yue don't get major minutes. And for whatever it's worth, some people think ONE BLOCK can make a player great...well Sun Yue did block Melo: :lol:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAjB0k6A6dE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zAjB0k6A6dE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

The *Best Sun Yue* video Mix so far:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bvs45ZykkN0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bvs45ZykkN0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

After seeing that video im feeling a little better about Sun. The kids got got some flair in his game and at least we know he wont give up on plays judging by the way he gets back on D.


----------



## Silk D

Sun Yue was not a bad pick. it's just that Byars was a better pick. Yue probably would have been there at 48. If we would have gotten Byars instead of Gasol, I would have given us an A- for this draft. Instead, I give it a B-- for now. None of our picks our sure bets, and yes, that includes Javaris.


----------



## Basel

Yue and Gasol won't be signed, anyway.


----------



## Basel

Mitch fielded questions from the local media on draft night and Lakers.com was on hand. Below are Mitch's comments on the players we drafted at #19, Javaris Critteton, #40, Sun Yue and #48, Marc Gasol.

On Javaris Crittenton, the Lakers pick at #19 in the 2007 NBA Draft.
*
Q: Did you expect Javaris to be available at this position?*

Mitch: No we did not, we had him rated considerably higher than the 19th pick. We were surprised that he was available to us at this pick.

*Q: What did you see that made you like him?*

Mitch: We do need help in the back court, but he's another young player and we've got a young point guard and I'm sure Jordan is wondering right now why the did the Lakers do what they did, but that stuff gets sorted out in training camp and during the season. We like his (Javaris') size and his strength and power for playing the position. He's only a freshman so he's a young developing ball player. Most of the players in the draft, as you'll see, are young players and the hard part about getting a young player is that and you have to wait sometimes for their talent to develop. So it may take some time. This kid is clearly a talented ball-handling guard. He has great size, great power, great athletic ability and if you watch him play or watch clips of him, you'll see that.

*Q: Why did you draft a young point guard after saying last week that you were more interested in getting a veteran ball handling guard?*

Mitch: When you draft in the late teens and 20's you don't have the luxury of drafting a player, unlike the players in the first 5 picks of the draft, based solely on your needs at a position. We take into consideration the position when we do draft, but we just felt that this player's talent, even though we have a young point guard already, was too good to pass up.

*Q: Did you bring him in for a workout? Besides his athletic ability what did you know about his character?*

Mitch: We have a process that we go through with testing, we interview players and we give them a little pop video quiz. We have a methodology to try to get to know the players on and off the court. He seemed like a nice kid. And I think the people in Los Angeles will be like him. Clearly we were comfortable with him because we drafted him.

*Q: Can you see him contributing next year?*

Mitch: I think said at the conclusion of the season, when you draft a player, beyond 15 or so, you're probably not going to get a player that's going to help you that year, that's just not how it is. If you look back on this last year's draft, you'll see guys that were drafted in the Top 10 who, with the exception of a couple of players, got like 7 points and 4 rebounds. And that's just the way it is with the draft today. It didn't used to be that way 20 years ago. The draft is loaded with young players, freshman and sophomores, a few juniors and hardly any seniors.


----------



## Cris

Any pick period is a potential bust. Obviously the summer league shows if these kids are worth a contract or not.


----------



## afobisme

*Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

I'm surprised there's no thread on this.

#19 - Javaris Crittenton, 19 year old guard from Georgia Tech
#40 - Sun Yue, 22 year old from China
#48 - Marc Gasol, 23 year old from Spain

I never heard any of those guys (i don't pay much attention).. i saw yue sun's youtube mix though. to me, he seems like a bigger, more passive version of manu ginobli. he's left-handed, his shot resembles that of manu ginobli's, and he's crafty around the hoop similar to manu. he might be good.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A-1Dm2Xa2z8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A-1Dm2Xa2z8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

from what i saw of gasol's youtube mix, i don't really like him much. then again he's a 48th pick, so no biggie.


----------



## Zalgirinis

Silk D said:


> he's a stiff. doubt he ever makes it the NBA. not a bad pick, though.


Hes not a stiff. Marc is just a bit overweight. If he loses some pounds he could make it in NBA. I was really down on him last year, but the progress he made this season was really huge. So he made me from antagonistic to a believer at some point.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

Kind of pissed we took a PG in the first round for the 3rd time in 4 years. Unless they were going to be a surefire star, but now we have 3 to develop instead of focusing on one. 

Gasol is Pau's brother, and I don't even remember him being on the national team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

Yue and Gasol aren't going to be on the team. They picked them so they could let them develop and keep open roster spots.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

I'm happy about the Critterion pick and this draft in general, I think he is the best PG of the draft. I wish we could have gotten McRoberts in the 2nd round, we were so close, this was a great draft for Portland to say the least. Gasol could be a good backup in a year or two.


----------



## cmd34

I just don't understand what kind of message the Lakers (mis)management is sending here. They have a superstar who wants help now and a Head Coach who is up for an extension and you draft 3 players who are nowhere near ready to contribute. I like all 3 players as basketball talents but I don't understand what Mitch and the (short)Buss family are trying to do.


I really like Jordan Farmar's potential and although value wise Crittenden is a good pick it makes no sense. Phil is not big on traditional point guards and he doesn't give major minutes to kids. My original thought was this was a pick for Indiana or Milwaukee. Neither Farmar or Crittenden will fully develop sharing the title of "future point gaurd" for us. 

I think Yue and Gasol have a ton of potential and I can live with those picks in the 2nd round. I was not big on Byars at all and I didn't feel there were any other players available when we drafted.


----------



## JerryWest

Critterion is a lot better than Farmer IMO. This is the first pick by Mitch that I have liked.


----------



## Dominate24/7

KennethTo said:


> Critterion is a lot better than Farmer IMO. This is the first pick by Mitch that I have liked.



Javaris has triangle experience also, so he can expand on his knowledge of triangle 101.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

Crittenton was the best player available and this team does need point guard depth, so I understand that pick completely. He may not be a perfect fit for the triangle, but if he's coachable and he develops his ball-handling skills he could turn out to be a very nice pick. As for the second round, I agree that both of these players will be spending next season in the D-League and won't be expected to make an impact anytime soon. All in all, it was a decent draft for the Lakers, but I still think they would have been better served to package these picks and trade up for a bigger impact player.


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

i think sun will show enough in summmer league to get a roster spot


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

Critenton was the pick to be made at 19. I'm not mad at that. He is tremendously talented, and physically gifted. How good he becomes is all dependent on his work ethic. I'm just not sure he can have a great impact in the near future. I saw him play a couple games during the season, and he showed promise, he just looked really inexperienced (duh). he had an absolutely horrible game in the tourney, but so did the rest of his team. I'd probably put him in the D-league for a while just to get his feet wet. it'll be interesting to see what happens with Jordan now; I hope they can compete and bring the best out of eachother. 

Words can't express how pissed I am that we didn't take Derrick Byars in the second round. Here's a player that is sure to not only make our roster, but help our team NEXT YEAR, and you don't take him with the 40th overall pick?!? man, we really missed out on a potentially great, great role player. it's funny how Jay Bilis kept talking about his shooting. he obviously knows more than me, but when I watch him this year, that was the one thing that concerned me because of his awkward release. he can score when need be, but he does everything else for his team, and I mean EVERYTHING. seriously, he would've been a steal. 

Doubt either of our 2nd rounders have careers in the NBA. Sun Yue's got some potential, though, if he can develop physically.


----------



## Silk D

KennethTo said:


> Critterion is a lot better than Farmer IMO. This is the first pick by Mitch that I have liked.


Physically, yes. obviously his cealing is higher. but Farmer is a much better PG right now. 

just curious, have you guys ever watched him, or are you guys basing this on scouting reports?


----------



## Silk D

Zalgirinis said:


> Hes not a stiff. Marc is just a bit overweight. If he loses some pounds he could make it in NBA. I was really down on him last year, but the progress he made this season was really huge. So he made me from antagonistic to a believer at some point.


he's a stiff, meaning his not very athletic. he's not quick or explosive, and he never will be. doesn't mean his not a good basketball player, I just don't think he's that good to make up for it. best case senario: poor man's brad miller.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Lakers Draft Picks 2007*

Thread is pinned that's why.

Merging.


----------



## DANNY

here's a workout video of Javaris Crittenton and Sun Yue

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2yZ3KEHcwo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z2yZ3KEHcwo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Yun Sue got blocked :lol:


----------



## Silk D

wow, it was pretty obvious which one of the four didn't belong. two left handed jams my Critenton, he must have some pretty big hands. his high school highlight film showed off his ups. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## KDOS

I love the pick, I honestly didnt even expect Javaris to drop at 19. Absolutely a solid and safe pick. Kudos to Mitch, he does draft players that seems to be a steal, late in he round (Walton,Turiaf,Farmar).


----------



## JerryWest

Silk D said:


> Physically, yes. obviously his cealing is higher. but Farmer is a much better PG right now.
> 
> just curious, have you guys ever watched him, or are you guys basing this on scouting reports?


Yeah, I basically watch only ACC games outside of the NBA. I would have preferred someone like Jack who is more defense oriented, but Criterrion can potentially be a very very explosive 2nd scorer for the team if he develops allright.


----------

